

The Most Valuable Lesson I Learned Pursuing a Finance Major - randfish
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-most-valuable-lesson-i-learned-when-pursuing-a-finance-major

======
pragmatic
Template:

The Most Valuable Lesson I Learned From X

Recall a really great mentor (professor, boss)

Confess your failings (dropped out of school, fired) b/c I was going to (start
a business, go back to school, become a ninja)

Proceed to rationalize your life to show that it was all worth while

~~~
helveticaman
Reminds me of the template for newspaper articles:

Introduction. Anecdote. Quote. Anecdote. Quote. [Good articles use solid stats
instead]. Something is changing faster and faster! [some journalists seem to
unknowingly love the idea of positive second derivatives]

"This is what's going to happen," says expert #1, author of some book you've
never heard of. "This because of this reason."

Summary of other side of the story (only one alternative view presented).
Summary of topic. Mention of scientific debate with oversimplified theories,
poorly presented.

"I think what's actually going to happen is this," says Mr. expert #2. Expert
#2 is the author of this other book, and chair of something or other at the
University of America. "Etcetera."

Hanging question? After all, this irrelevant little topic is crucial to
something intangible that is deep and meaningful. If we don't all do something
quick -- something really bad is going to happen. [a comma would have been
just as good as an m-dash, but an m-dash is more dramatic.]

------
dominik
The most valuable lesson:

"By recognizing the changes in the world around us, we can reason our way into
industries that will be appealing in the long run."

------
antiismist
Is the guy aware that disney stock went down after his so called insight?

------
csl
I really liked this passage:

"The best part of all this is that as web entrepreneurs, we don't need to
invest in a stock portfolio, we can put our shoulder to the grindstone and
actually build it."

------
tyn
It doesn't matter so much which industry will be hot in the next years, it's
what a specific company will do that matters (compare the fate of amazon and
pets.com. for example)

------
snorkel
Here's what I learned:

    
    
       stock_market = legalize(gambling);
    

Class dismissed.

